# wood shavings



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

They can go where no critter has gone before. Looks like the cabinet isn't set tight against the wall? Perhaps coming from there?


----------



## ctsddaniel (Dec 8, 2021)

Can they literally run up the side of a slick cabinet wall?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

ctsddaniel said:


> Can they literally run up the side of a slick cabinet wall?


Yes, even with lard slathered on it. They are quite adept at climbing and gnawing things. That's a lot of shavings for no evidence above it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I've seen it in my garden shed. it is either rats or squirrels.
it was just like yours where they drug a piece of wood up onto a shelf and chewed it up but didn't eat it.
why ?? have no idea.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Other than small droppings, to me those aren't shaving - they're chunks, which suggests something larger. If this is the first you been up there to notice, the big pieces could also be a contractor who simply didn't clean up after.


----------



## ctsddaniel (Dec 8, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> Other than small droppings, to me those aren't shaving - they're chunks, which suggests something larger. If this is the first you been up there to notice, the big pieces could also be a contractor who simply didn't clean up after.


I completely cleaned this a year ago when I painted the room, so it isn't from construction. Something dragged those shavings up there.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't say I've seen a mouse chew something that resulted in that, or ever seen a mouse drag anything anywhere. You might have some critter down there that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> Other than small droppings, to me those aren't shaving - they're chunks, which suggests something larger. If this is the first you been up there to notice, the big pieces could also be a contractor who simply didn't clean up after.


Maybe he has a beaver in his kitchen.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

huesmann said:


> Maybe he has a beaver in his kitchen.


Not touching it.


----------



## ctsddaniel (Dec 8, 2021)

lenaitch said:


> I can't say I've seen a mouse chew something that resulted in that, or ever seen a mouse drag anything anywhere. You might have some critter down there that I'm not familiar with.


I put a sticky trap there today. We'll see what I catch.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

ctsddaniel said:


> I put a sticky trap there today. We'll see what I catch.


Judging from the size of the wood chips, that must have been a good size chunk of wood for a little critter.

I don't know if a sticky trap will work, unless you nail/screw it to a good-sized board.
Then if you do catch something, that something is NOT going to be happy.
Being on a ladder/step stool at face level, wouldn't be my choice.
I am sure whatever it is will be running around the floor as well.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Feces? What feces?


----------

